# Ole style tree stand safety belt



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 3, 2013)

Anybody know who sells the old style safety belts? Not the harness type that ataches in the back, but rather the waist so that you can bend/lean at the waist. Tree Lounge used to have a good one. Seat belt buckle type for tree and waist with adjustable length between. That is what I need


----------



## frankwright (Nov 3, 2013)

No one sells a belt like that anymore. 
Your best bet would be to look into a climbing harness, lots of hunters are using this type of harness now.
It will let you bend from the waist and also protect you if you fall.

http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/sh...lpine-Bod-Harness_10002933_10208_10000001_-1_


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been using a climbing harness this year and have really enjoyed the freedom and security I feel using it.  Much lighter than my treestand harness.


----------



## John Abbott (Nov 4, 2013)

You can't find the belt because of the safety factor  they don't make them anymore, They found that if you fall with the belt it would either compress your ribs and you could not breath, or it would slid up your body and possibly break your neck..  get a full body harness much better.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 4, 2013)

Get a body harness and practice with it till you get used to the tether strap.  Not trying to be a know it all, but those waist belts are dangerous. If you fall with any slack at all in the tether, you likely will hang there till someone finds you.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 14, 2013)

Found what I was looking for.

http://www.silentslide.com/

This will allow me to bend at the waist, making those downward shots easy. Notice the quick release system. I realize the concern of a waist belt verses a shoulder harness but the goal is not safety driven. The goal is to be able to shoot downward.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 14, 2013)

This is similar to the one I use.  And it will serve the purpose.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2013)

frankwright said:


> No one sells a belt like that anymore.
> Your best bet would be to look into a climbing harness, lots of hunters are using this type of harness now.
> It will let you bend from the waist and also protect you if you fall.
> 
> http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/sh...lpine-Bod-Harness_10002933_10208_10000001_-1_



I'm very interested in this style harness, but what prevents you from flipping upside down?


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 15, 2013)

Warren had a link of this style belt.....It will not flip you over and actually gives you more mobility to right your self in a bad situation...


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm very interested in this style harness, but what prevents you from flipping upside down?



In my previous profession, I pretty much lived hanging from very high places. I used these class 2 harnesses for over 20 years in the fire department before we moved to full body harnesses . They are very safe and I trusted my life to them on hundreds of rappels. The point of attachment on these things is placed where it makes flipping upside down very difficult.  We used them in conjunction with  a small life belt that allowed us to work upside down with 0 chance of the harness slipping. I would rate them as very safe and far superior to a full body harness from a mobility stand point.
Fire departments moved away from their use only because of the need to retrieve an incapacitated FF in a vertical manner in confined spaces. Thus the move to class 3 full body harnesses.

I hope this helps. Any time the discussion is about tree stand safety, it is a good discussion.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2013)

Did some research after asking an intuitive question.  Intuition can be misleading some times!  Now I need to find an affordable one for fat guys! LOL


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 15, 2013)

I was going to buy one last year until I realized I was too big for the one I wanted. That's not a problem now.


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Nov 18, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Anybody know who sells the old style safety belts? Not the harness type that ataches in the back, but rather the waist so that you can bend/lean at the waist. Tree Lounge used to have a good one. Seat belt buckle type for tree and waist with adjustable length between. That is what I need




I am curious why you are looking for this old style harness?  I am not being critical just curious as you said safety is not a concern.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Cloudbaseracer, This harness has 3 breakaway points if you do fall. Actually, with a 12 inch lead, you don't "fall out". It is to short. The real issue is if your stand breaks out from under you. I do like the style mentioned in previous post but know that eventually I would quit wearing it do to comfort, bulk of size, and a continual readjusting due to the amount of clothes for warm or cold. Considering that I have never worn any style of harness hunting, this Silent Slide safety belt is a step foward. I know that I can tolerate it's size in my hunting bag and how it goes on and off. If it did not have the breakaway feature, I would not wear it. The thought of hanging there would be worse than a fall. But for a recurve, a mid back shoulder harness is out. I could not bend at the waist for downward shots. A little about myself. Some people are uncomfortable with heights. They need to feel safe. For me, hunting from a stand is about the safest thing I have done all week. Point is, that the old style harness serves my purpose and gives me an added safety benefit. I realize that this is a very debatable subject, with many opinions. So don't take this response as argumenative. I am just answering your question. And I realize that this is a discussion forum, and that this makes a good discussion topic, so I will not take your responses or anyone elses as argumenative. I respect all opinions, just have my own.


----------

